# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  Ηλεκτρικος Φραχτης

## NUKE

Γεια σας.

Εχω φτιαξει τον ηλεκτρικο φραχτη που δινει το ελεκτορ τον ιουνιο και εχω καποιες αποριες.Καταρχας να πω οτι ουσιαστικα το κυκλωμα δινει εναν παλμο και στην συνεχεια αυτος 'περναει' μεσα απο εναν πολαπλασιαστη αυτοκινητου για να δωσει μερικα KV.

Να θυμισω σε οσους δεν ξερουν οτι ο πολλαπλασιαστης εχει ενα + και ενα - που συνδεεται με το κυκλωμα και τελος αλλη μια επαφη για την υψηλη ταση.

Λοιπον,το εχω φτιαξει και δουλει καθως πεταει μια σπιθα μεταξη 2 καρφιων που βρισκονται σε αποσταση 2 εκατοστων περιπου.
Αλλα οταν το βαζω πανω σε κατι καγκελακια(για δοκιμη(δεν θελω να σκοτωσω κανεναν γειτονα)) δεν δειχνει να δουλευει.7

Πρεπει το 0 της μπαταριας που το τροφοδοτει να γειωνεται?Αν ναι πως?
Πρεπει να καγκελα να μην γειωνονται?
Μηπως πρεπει τα ολα καλωδια και παλκετα και μπαταρια να μπουν σε ενα πλαστικο κουτι γεια να μην πεταγεται σπιθα στην γη οπως συμβαινει?

Ευχαριστω...

----------

zvouz (10-06-13)

----------


## hlektrologos000

Το πιο λογικο ειναι επειδη γειωνοντε τα καγκελα.

----------


## NUKE

δηλαδη χρειαζεται ενας φραχτης που να μην γειωνεται ετσι ωστε οταν καποιος ακουμπαει να κλεινει κυκλωμα με την Γη.Ετσι δεν ειναι?

Αλλα μιλαμε για περιπου 15KV.Δεν θα επρεπε καποιο ρευμα να περναει μεσα απο τον ανθρωπο που ακουμπαει?Εδω αναβει το κατσαβιδι χωρις να ακουμπαω πουθενα...

----------


## chris_x

ρε παιδια μου λετε τι ακριβως κανει αυτος ο ηλεκτρικος φραχτης?

----------


## ALAMAN

Αυτός ο ηλεκτρικός φράκτης είναι για τα ζώα όχι για ανθρώπους.
Απο τον πολλαπλασιαστή που έχει άν θυμάμαι καλά το ένα άκρο γειώνετε, και το άλλο το κρατάς και σε χτυπάει.
Δηλαδή κλείνεις κύκλωμα έτσι.
Είναι μεγάλη η τάση άσχετα άν έχει μικρό ρεύμα θα σε κοτώσει. Το έχεις ακουμπείσει;
Καλύτερα βάλτο να χτυπάει ανα δύο δευτερόλεπτα με ένα ρελε. Δηλαδή θα δίνει τάση για 2 δευτερόλεπτα και για 3 θα σταματάει.

Θα βάλεις την γείωση του πολλαπλασιαστή στην γείωση της πρίζας.
Και άν θα το βάλεις στα κάγγελα θα βάλεις να το κρατάει πορσελάνη ή κατι καλό μονωτικό.
Σαν τις κολώνες υψηλής τάσης της ΔΕΗ, τα καλώδια πιάνοντε απο πορσελάνη αλλιώς άν ακουμπούσαν στην σιδερένια κολώνα θα βραχυκύκλωναν με την γή.

chris_x, αυτός ο φράκτης δεν είναι για αρχάριους...

----------


## karion

Αυτά τα «κόλπα» ήταν της μόδας την δεκαετία του 90’ στην επαρχεία .
Είχαν γεμίσει όλα τα κοτέτσια με τέτοιες κατασκευές για προστασία από αλεπούδες, κουνάβια, κακότροπα σκυλιά, και άλλα αρπακτικά.
Ώσπου έγινε ένα δυστύχημα σε χωριό της Αρκαδίας μ’ ένα τρίχρονο κοριτσάκι.
Ήταν μάλιστα το παιδί του ιδιοκτήτη.
Έχεις τεράστιες ποινικές ευθύνες αν συμβεί το κακό.
Θα σου έλεγα να σταθείς στον πειραματισμό.

----------


## NUKE

Ρε παιδια εννοειτε.Δεν θα βαλω να το ακουμπανε αλλοι.Απλα το δοκιμαζω...

Λοιπον, αν καταλαβα καλα φταιει το οτι τα καγκελα γειωνονται.

Οκ,παιδια σας ευχαριστω...

----------


## ALAMAN

Δεν με είπες το έχεις πιάσει;
Ναι τα κάγκελα φταίνε που γειώνοντε, πρέπει όπως σου είπα το καλώδιο να είναι στον αέρα, δηλαδή να κρατιέτε με μόνωση.

----------


## eebabs2000

Προσοχή μεγάλη και μακρυά ειδικά τα παιδιά από τέτοια κυκλώματα!

----------


## GEWKWN

για χρηση σε ηλεκτρικο φραχτη πρεπει οποσδηπωτε
να υπαρχει διπλο συρματοπλευμα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
σε αποσταση γυρω στο ενα μετρο!!!!!!!!!!
τωρα αν εχεις συνδεσει σε ενα καγκελο δεν ειναι οκ!!
 η λειτουργεια εινια οτι ΑΝ ερχει κατι και ακουμπησει στο 
υψηλο δυναμικο της εξοδου του πολλαπλασιαστη τοτε μεσα
απο το "σωμα" αυτη η τα ση γειωνεται και "μαθαινει" στα 
"ζωα" να μην πλησιαζουν στο φραχτη.
μια μονωση οπως την περιεργαψαν τα παιδια ειναι δεδομενη.
προσεχε γιατι μια ταση γυρω στα 15 κιλοβολτ ειναι επικυνδυνη!!!!!!!
Ενα συστημα που θα "εκοβε" την τροφοδοσια για ενα-δευτερα 
με σχεση παλμου 50-50% μεσω ρελε θα ηταν καλο αν αποφασισεις να το
κατασκευασεις.Το ρευμα που περναει το μετρησες;

----------


## NUKE

Δεν το εχω πιασει εννοειτε.Και προσεχω.Ενταξει, δεν θα ασχοληθω και τοσο μαζι του αφου ειναι τοσο απικυνδυνο.Απλα ηθελα να το κατασκευασω και τωρα ξερω οτι αν μου χρειαστει δεν πρεπει να γειωνεται.

Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## ALAMAN

Μπορείς επίσης τα άκρα του *κυκλώματος* να τα συνδέσεις σε έναν απλό μ/σ
220/6V ας πούμε για να μήν χτυπάει πολύ και να μπορείς να το πιάσεις κιόλας.
Και μπορείς να πειραματιστείς πάνω σ' αυτό.
Η τάση εξόδου καταρχήν τή πλάτος έχει;

----------


## NUKE

δεν ξερω ουτε για το ρευμα ουτε για την ταση εισοδου αφου τα συμβατικα πολυμετρα δεν μπορουν να μετρησουν στιγμιαια και τοσα kV

----------


## NUKE

Να ρωτησω και κατι αλλο.Μπορω με αυτο το κυκλωμα να οδηγηρω μια λαμπα για strobe?Χαζη ερωτηση αλλα λεω μια και θελουν μεγαλη ταση μηπως κανει...

----------


## GEWKWN

πρεπει να γινεται,απλα γεν ξερω τον τροπο
ακριβως που λειτουργει το "κιτρινο" μετασχηματιστακι.

----------


## BEGelectronics

Δεν έχω δει το κύκλωμα του ελεκτορ αλλά αν το κάνεις να εφαρμόζει την τάση στιγμιαία δεν σκοτώνει. Έχω πιάσει αρκετές φορές μπουζί στο αυτοκίνητο (εννοείτε από απροσεξία) Όσο αφορά τα κάγκελα κάνε μια πατέντα με συρματόσχοινο και θα δουλέψει.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Με εχει χτυπησει αρκετες φορες η ταση απο τα μπουζι του αυτοκινητου (20 - 30 KV). Εξαλου πολλες φορες σε χτυπαει απλα πιανοντας τη μονωση του καλωδιου ειδικα αν ειναι λιγο παλιο το καλωδιο. Δεν Σκοτωνει. Δεν ειναι ωραια εμπειρια αλλα ειναι καλυτερη απ το να σε χτυπησουν τα 220V της πριζας. Φανταστειτε ποσοι θα χαν πεθανει αν σκοτωνε. Τα καλωδια αυτα ειναι σχεδον σε ολα τα αυτοκινητα πανω πανω στη μηχανη και πολλες φορες τα ακουμπαει καποιος που εχει σε λειτουργια τον κινητηρα και επισκευαζει κατι ή κανει δοκιμες με τη μηχανη.
Αυτο που θελω να ρωτησω εγω ειναι γιατι δε σκοτωνει; Ειναι πολλα τα volt. Εχω βρει καποιες απαντησεις αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος. Ξερει κανενας τιποτα;

----------


## GR_KYROS

Η ένταση A του ρεύματος σκοτώνει 
Η υψηλή τάση V τινάζει (εκτός και υποφέρεις από καρδιά)

 :Smile:

----------


## sakhsnpb

γιασου .μηπος θα μπορουσες να μου στηλις το σχεδιο απο τον ηλεκτρικο φρακτη?ευχαριστο το e-mail moy eine sakhsnpb@yahoo.gr

----------


## button

Έχω πιάσει πολλές φορές έχει πλακά  :Smile:   σαν να τρως σφυρί στο κεφάλι    






> Αυτά τα «κόλπα» ήταν της μόδας την δεκαετία του 90’ στην επαρχεία .
> Είχαν γεμίσει όλα τα κοτέτσια με τέτοιες κατασκευές για προστασία από αλεπούδες, κουνάβια, κακότροπα σκυλιά, και άλλα αρπακτικά.
> Ώσπου έγινε ένα δυστύχημα σε χωριό της Αρκαδίας μ’ ένα τρίχρονο κοριτσάκι.
> Ήταν μάλιστα το παιδί του ιδιοκτήτη.
> Έχεις τεράστιες ποινικές ευθύνες αν συμβεί το κακό.
> Θα σου έλεγα να σταθείς στον πειραματισμό.




Πως τα έβαζαν γιατί ενδιαφέρομαι προχτές ένα σκυλί έκοψε το φράχτη και έπνιξε όλες τις κότες

----------


## thomasskoy

χαχαχα αυτο με το σφυρι κορυφαιο.το ειχα σκευτει και εγω για φραχτη αλλα αν τιναξει κανεναν και εχει καρδια την βαψαμε.ασε καλυτερα.

----------


## safetec

ΤΣΙΓΆΡΑ - ΑΝΑΨΥΚΤΙΚΆ - ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΛΑ ΈΧΩ :Tongue2: 

κάνω προπόνηση μην δίνετε σημασία θα μου χρειαστεί να έχω δυνατή φωνή για να με ακούτε όταν φωνάζω απο εξω απο την φυλακη για οτι χειμάζεστε !!!!!!

μαγκες αν το ακουμπεισει καποιος αυτο το πραμα και εχει το παραμικρο προβλημα με την καρδια του  η κανένα παιδάκι αυτό ηταν εμινε στον τοπο δεν θα προλαβει να περάσει το 2 δευτερόλεπτο

φίλε βάλε ένα συναγερμού βάλτο και σε ενα κέντρο λήψεις σημάτων 140 ευρώ το χρονο εινε και σε ασφαλιζουν για 7500 εχεις 24 ωρες το 24 αστηνομια πυροσβεστική εκαβ στα ποδιά σου

και μετα και στο ανηξουν στα @@ ο κλευτης αρπάζει μικρά πράματα 2-3 λεπτά το πολύ όσο πιο ήσυχα γίνετε 

αν δει  συστημα ασφαλειας δεν μπει καν στον κοπο παει στο διπλα που δεν εχει και αν δει και τα συματα του κεντρο εκει παει στο απενατη πεζοδρόμιο πιο μακριά ακόμα



άλλα και να μπει μεσα σε 2-3 λεπτά τη θα σου πάρει ιδικά αν εχει ενα σύστημα ασφάλειας απο πάνω του να βαράει ..και ιδικά αν ξέρεις πως αναπασα στηγμη θα σκάσει μπατσικο ?? .μιλαμε για 240 db  ξεσηκώνει 3 τετράγωνα  θα πρεπει να εινε η πολυ τρελος η να εχει απιστευτο θρασσος 

και να προλάβει να πάρει κάτι με 7500 θα σου μείνουν πολλά ρέστα !!!!!

σαλόνι δεν θα σου πάρει εινε βάρη.... όποτε χαλάρωσε 

και παρατατα αυτά 

και αν θες να πιάσεις μάντρα βάλε απο έξω μπιμς να μην προλάβει να πλησιάσει καν στο σπίτι μια που θα πηδήξει το κάγκελο και μια που θα βαρέσει και μια που θα έρθει αστυνομία ....σε κληδαργια δεν θα προλάβει να πάει 


ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΣ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΝΕ ΓΙΑ ΖΩΑ !!!

ΤΙ ΖΩΑ  ΔΙΠΟΔΑ ??

σε μονοκατοικία μεγάλωσα στο γκάζι πριν γίνει το γκάζι αυτο που εινε τώρα ....ξέρεις πόσοι μουσουλμάνοι ήταν εκεί .... άσε τα έχω κάνει αυτά χρονιά πίσω ... από τύχη ει με έξω αφου  δεν σκότωσα κανένα να τον πληρώνω για άνθρωπο πάλι καλλα .... βλακιες τωρα ....


(ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΚΆΤΙ ΜΑΜΑΤΟ ) 

ΜΗΝ ΑΚΟΎΤΕ ΟΙ ΆΛΛΟΙ  :Rolleyes: 

ΣΤΗΝ ΛΟΥΤΣΑ ΣΤΟ ΕΞΩΧΙΚΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΙΟ το χα με νικη ασχετο άλλα στα @@ μου άρεσε και το πα 

δεν λέω αν το χω τώρα στο καινουργιο   υπάρχουν ρουφιάνοι 

περιμετρικό συναγερμού με μπιμς που να μην δίνει άμεσα να έχει 2-3 λεπτά καθυστέρηση για να μπει ο εισβολεας  μέσα 

μετα απο 2 -3 λεπτα βαραγαν οι συρμάτινες ταυτόχρονα ανηγε το αυτόματο πότισμα

καταβρεχόντουσαν τα πάντα ... αυτός έτρεχε να γλιτώσει να πηδήξει να φύγει αλλα .......... 

αλλα και ταυτοχρονα εδινα ρευμα σε ενα ηλεκτροφορο συρματοστκηνο το οποιο ομως  ειχε ταση 220 κανονικοτατα με μετασχηματιστη 1/1 μην μου πεταει το ρελλε μέσα  δεν κάνουμε  μισες δουλειες 

όταν αυτος ακουμπαγε το καγκελο με το συρματοσκινο (γιατι ειχα παγιδεψει και το καγκελο ) γινοταν αυτος σαν διακοπτης και αναβε μια λαμπα  για να μην μου ριξει ασφαλεια 

για μερικα λεπτά που βαραίνει το σύστημα ανηγε νερά και καταβρεχόντουσαν ολλα τα κάγκελα και αυτός  και έδινε ρεύμα στο κάγκελο

για αυτο σας λεω η caddx οίνε πολύ κάλοι συναγερμοί δεν ακούτε ..

άλλα  εξωτερικά με χρονοκαθιστεριση 

πρέπει να μπει οίνε βασικό !!!!! οτι και να πάθει αν οίνε μέσα στο χωρώ σου δεν τρέχει και τίποτα ........

μην συνδέσεις φώτα ... οίνε μλκ γιατί με τα φώτα θα Φενεάτης το συρματόσκοινο το βραδύ...χωργια οτι με τα φώτα δεν θα ερχοντε οι κλευτες τσαμπα η κατασκευη 

οσο πιο πησα τοσο πιο καλλα ...........

καλο βολι

----------


## safetec

ΔΟΚΗΜΑΣΤΕ ΡΕ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑ ΕΝΑΥΣΗΣ HQI  

ΠΑΡΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑ 400 ΕΚΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΤΕ ΤΑΣΗ 

ΑΛΛΑ ΕΙΝΕ ΜΑΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΕΙΝΕ ΕΚΕΝΟΣΕΟΣ Η ΗQI  ΑΝΕΒΑΖΕΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΥΠΕΡΤΑΣΗ ΚΑΡΓΑ (ΙΔΙΚΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΝΕΥΣΗ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΤΕΛΕΙΑ ) 

δεν με ξερετε δεν σας ξερω 

το διαβάζετε δεν το σχολιάζετε και το διαγράφω αύριο άλλο μαζι με το πάνω  γιατί έχουμε και μαγαζί μην μας το κλείσουν μιλαμε καλυτερα για αυτο αλιος με πμ η καπως

----------


## thomasskoy

χαχαχα καλο αυτο με το νερο δεν το ειχα σκευτει!!! τον κανεις και δωρεαν ντουζακι.

----------


## labrakis

> ΤΣΙΓΆΡΑ - ΑΝΑΨΥΚΤΙΚΆ - ΣΟΚΟΛΑΤΕΣ ΑΠΟ ΛΑ ΈΧΩ
> 
> κάνω προπόνηση μην δίνετε σημασία θα μου χρειαστεί να έχω δυνατή φωνή για να με ακούτε όταν φωνάζω απο εξω απο την φυλακη για οτι χειμάζεστε !!!!!!
> 
> μαγκες αν το ακουμπεισει καποιος αυτο το πραμα και εχει το παραμικρο προβλημα με την καρδια του  η κανένα παιδάκι αυτό ηταν εμινε στον τοπο δεν θα προλαβει να περάσει το 2 δευτερόλεπτο
> 
> φίλε βάλε ένα συναγερμού βάλτο και σε ενα κέντρο λήψεις σημάτων 140 ευρώ το χρονο εινε και σε ασφαλιζουν για 7500 εχεις 24 ωρες το 24 αστηνομια πυροσβεστική εκαβ στα ποδιά σου
> 
> και μετα και στο ανηξουν στα @@ ο κλευτης αρπάζει μικρά πράματα 2-3 λεπτά το πολύ όσο πιο ήσυχα γίνετε 
> ...



ποιο κεντρο ληψης ασφαλιζει 7500????????

----------


## aktis

Αυτό με το κοριτσάκι ήταν μήπως αυτοσχέδιο ? γιατί στην Αμερική βάζουν σύρματα με ηλεκτρισμό στις γωνίες των κτηρίων να μην κοτσιλάνε τα περιστέρια ... 
Ούτε τα περιστέρια δεν σκοτώνονται , απλώς πάνε και λερώνουν αλλού !

----------


## electrifier

Υπάρχει άραγε νόμος που να περιγράφει τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές ενός ηλεκτροφόρου φράχτη; Έψαξα λίγο αλλά δε βρήκα τίποτα. Θα πρέπει προφανώς να υπάρχουν κάποιες τεχνικές προδιαγραφές κι αυτό για να εξασφαλίζεται (1) η αποτελεσματικότητα ανάλογα το στόχο και (2) ασφάλεια. Τί παλμοί επιτρέπονται, δηλαδή μέγιστη τάση/ενέργεια παλμού και ρυθμός επανάληψης παλμών;

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ενώ έχει προβλεφτεί ακόμα κι επιδότηση για μελισσοκόμους, δε μπόρεσα να βρω σχετική νομοθεσία που να περιγράφει τον ηλεκτροφόρο φράχτη. Το λιγότερο, θα πρέπει να πρόκειται για συσκευή που έχει κάποια έγκριση, κάποιο σήμα CE, να τηρεί κάποιες προδιαγραφές για κάποιο σκοπό χρήσης... κάτι! Έτσι, στη τύχη, μπορεί ο καθένας να φτιάξει μια αυθαίρετη συσκευή και να τη κολλήσει σε ένα φράχτη;  :Blink:

----------


## takis3653

καλημερα 
να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου.
ενας φιλος εφτιαξε ενα τετοιο στο κτημα του για να μην φευγουν τα αλογα εξω απο το κτημα.
το εκανε με ενα 555 και εβαλε πολλαπλασιαστη απο μηχανακι.
οταν γειωνε το πλην στο εδαφος και εβαζε ενα συρμα με το συν στην περιμετρο του φραχτη δεν δουλευε.
ενοειτε οτι το συρμα ηταν μονωμενο.
τελικα εβαλε δυο συρματα το ενα το πλην και το αλλο το συν παραληλα στου 30ποντους μεταξυ τους 
ετσι δουλεψε πολυ καλα 
ρυθμισε και την συχνοτητα του 555 και δεν εχει πολυ καταναλωση οταν εινα σταντβαυ.
τωρα θα περασει αλλα δυο συρματα ωστε να ειναι πιο μεγαλο το υψοσ του φραχτη.
οταν σε χτυπαει η ταση την ακους αλλα δεν σε σκοτωνει.θα ειχε πεθανει πολυς κοσμοσ απο τα μπουζι του αυτοκινιτου 
αυτα

----------


## takis3653

α και κατι αλλο 
αν μπορει καποιος ασ ανεβασει το σχεδιο του ελεκτορα να δουμε πως το κανει αυτος

----------


## electrifier

> α και κατι αλλο 
> αν μπορει καποιος ασ ανεβασει το σχεδιο του ελεκτορα να δουμε πως το κανει αυτος



Μάλλον με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Έχει ήδη ανεβεί το σχέδιο παλιότερα εδώ δες
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post309776

----------


## takis3653

> Μάλλον με τον ίδιο τρόπο.
> 
> Έχει ήδη ανεβεί το σχέδιο παλιότερα εδώ δες
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post309776



ευχαριστω

----------


## george Mp

Θελω και γω μια σειρηνα με 240db!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Θελω και γω μια σειρηνα με 240db!!!



Γιωργο αν θες με 230 κατι εχω υποψη. :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## tzimiz

ωραιο συστημα, ειχαμε κανει ενα με 12v μπαταρια κι κυκλωμα καταρακτη( περιπου 25000v). το ειχαμε στο χωραφι κι το ειχαμε διαιρεσει σε τετραγωνα με συρμα σε παραλους ξυλινους , οποτε τα 5-6 προβατακια που ειχαμε βαλει , να βοσκουνε οπου θελαμε εμεις. η πλακα ητανε , οταν βλεπαμε απο μακρια στο βαθος τα προβατακια εκει που βοσκουσανε , να τιναζετε ενα που κι που, ξαφνικα, οταν ηθελε να βγει απο το  τετραγωνο  που ηταν(περιπου 30 τμ). ενα ακυνδινο για τον ανθρωπο συστημα που δουλευε οταν το ζωω ή κι ο ανθωπος ακουμπουσε το συρμα κι γειωνε. παντως οποιος θελει να το βαλει σε φραχτη πρεπει να ειναι μονωμενοςν α εχει αδεια και σημανση, αλλα το βασικο να βρισκεται πισω απο κανονικο φραχτη...εκτος αν καποιος το εχει για παγιδευση σε καποιο μερος, που μονο ενας κλεφτης θα ειχε προσβαση χωρις την παρουσια του ιδιοκτητη...
 αυτα

----------


## vasilllis

> ωραιο συστημα, ειχαμε κανει ενα με 12v μπαταρια κι κυκλωμα καταρακτη( περιπου 25000v). το ειχαμε στο χωραφι κι το ειχαμε διαιρεσει σε τετραγωνα με συρμα σε παραλους ξυλινους , οποτε τα 5-6 προβατακια που ειχαμε βαλει , να βοσκουνε οπου θελαμε εμεις. η πλακα ητανε , οταν βλεπαμε απο μακρια στο βαθος τα προβατακια εκει που βοσκουσανε , να τιναζετε ενα που κι που, ξαφνικα, οταν ηθελε να βγει απο το  τετραγωνο  που ηταν(περιπου 30 τμ). ενα ακυνδινο για τον ανθρωπο συστημα που δουλευε οταν το ζωω ή κι ο ανθωπος ακουμπουσε το συρμα κι γειωνε. παντως οποιος θελει να το βαλει σε φραχτη πρεπει να ειναι μονωμενοςν α εχει αδεια και σημανση, αλλα το βασικο να βρισκεται πισω απο κανονικο φραχτη...εκτος αν καποιος το εχει για παγιδευση σε καποιο μερος, που μονο ενας κλεφτης θα ειχε προσβαση χωρις την παρουσια του ιδιοκτητη...
>  αυτα



Noμιζα οτι τα ζωα με οπλες και σκληρες πατουσες (δεν συγκρινονται με τιποτα με τις ανθρωπινες) εχουν πολυ μεγαλη αντισταση με την γη.

----------


## tzimiz

ναι φιλε μ, εσεις δικιο. μα αυτο που λες συμβαινει σε ιδανικες συνθηκες, σε ενα πατωμα (οπως το φανταζεσε), εξω στη φυση, στο κτημα, ειναι τελειως διαφορετικα τα πραγματα, παντως το βολταικο τοξο, αναλογα με την κατασταση, βρισκει το δρομο του... 
φιλικα tzimiz ...   :Wink:

----------


## mtzag

με ενδιαφερει και μενα για σαλιγγαρια για να μην μου φευγουνε απο το φραχτο.
Το θεμα ειναι ποση ταση ποσο ρευμα και με ποση διαρκεια παλμου.

----------


## electrifier

> με ενδιαφερει και μενα για σαλιγγαρια για να μην μου φευγουνε απο το φραχτο.
> Το θεμα ειναι ποση ταση ποσο ρευμα και με ποση διαρκεια παλμου.



Τα σαλιγκάρια δεν είναι αρκούδες ή πρόβατα και κυρίως δεν έχουν... τομάρι/τρίχωμα/γούνα. Μια πολύ μικρή τάση χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κύκλωμα αρκεί για να τα κάνει να νιώσουν άσχημα, όπως το να βάλεις μια μπαταρία στη γλώσσα σου. Λίγες μπαταριούλες που να δίνουν πχ 6 βολτ είμαι σίγουρος πως θα κάνουν δουλειά. Το μόνο κύκλωμα που ίσως χρειαστείς είναι η ένδειξη χαμηλής τάσης για τις μπαταρίες. Το τρικ της κατασκευής είναι η κατασκευή του φράχτη, όχι η σύνδεση κάποιας ιδιαίτερης τάσης. Γι αυτό και πουλάνε έτοιμα τέτοια αν ψάξεις.

Εϊδα κάποιον που λέει συνέδεσε μια 9βολτη, αλλά νομίζω πως ίσως είναι πολύ για τα σαλιγκάρια. Προσωπικά θα πειραματιζόμουν και με μικρότερες τάσεις.

----------


## The Professor

> Τα σαλιγκάρια δεν είναι αρκούδες ή πρόβατα και κυρίως δεν έχουν... τομάρι/τρίχωμα/γούνα. Μια πολύ μικρή τάση χωρίς ιδιαίτερο κύκλωμα αρκεί για να τα κάνει να νιώσουν άσχημα



@electrifier  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:  

Θα πεθανουν ακαριαια .... καλυτερα βαλε ενα φωτοκυταρρο οπου οταν διακοπτεται να φυσαει ενα αναμιστηρακι στη γραμμη που συνδεει τα 2 ματια αλλα και κει τα σαλιγκαρια κινδυνευουν εαν τυχει κανενα ηλιθιο ή πεισματαρικο και κατσει εκει , να ξεραθουν απο τον πολυ αερα, σε σενα ειναι η επιλογη λογικά μολις νιωσουν τον αερα και αρχισουν να ξεραινονται θα γινουν μπουχός.....

----------


## electrifier

Ανεμιστηράκι να τους ξεραίνει τα μάτια, έλεος...  :hahahha: 


Φαντάσου τώρα το κόσμο των σαλιγκαριών, όταν βρίσκουν μπαταρία στο κήπο φωνάζουν την ειδική ομάδα των σαλιγκαριών που τη περιφράζει και βάζει ταμπέλα «ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΣ - ΥΨΗΛΗ ΤΑΣΗ».

----------

zvouz (10-06-13)

----------


## tzimiz

[QUOTE=mtzag;587815]με ενδιαφερει και μενα για σαλιγγαρια για να μην μου φευγουνε απο το φραχτο.
Το θεμα ειναι ποση ταση ποσο ρευμα και με ποση διαρκεια παλμου.[/QU



μια πολυ καλη  δοκιμασμενη κι οικονομικη λυση για οσους εχουν σαλιγγαρια, ειναι να τοποθετηθει στην ακρη του χωραφιου που εκτρεφονται τα σαλιγγαρια μια ''λαμαρια'' ισως αν οχι καποιο αλλο υλικο σε σχημα ''σαλιγγαροηδες'' οπως στη φωτο... τα σαλιγγαρια αν το ανεβουν , μολις φτασουν στην ακρη, ή πεφτουν ή γυριζουν. πολυ αποτελεματικο... 
10-03-13_2258.jpg

----------


## electrifier

> μια ''λαμαρια'' ισως αν οχι καποιο αλλο υλικο σε σχημα ''σαλιγγαροηδες'' οπως στη φωτο... τα σαλιγγαρια αν το ανεβουν , μολις φτασουν στην ακρη, ή πεφτουν ή γυριζουν. πολυ αποτελεματικο...
> 10-03-13_2258.jpg



Βασικά τα σαλιγκάρια δε πέφτουν, κολλάνε στις επιφάνειες. Δε τα πιάνει η βαρύτητα...  :Tongue2:

----------


## tzimiz

> Βασικά τα σαλιγκάρια δε πέφτουν, κολλάνε στις επιφάνειες. Δε τα πιάνει η βαρύτητα...




χεχ... ναι ... 
 :Wink:

----------


## petrosmixailidis

1.jpgΓεια και απο μενα
Προσπαθω να φτιαξω και γω ενα κυκλωμα το οποιο να χρησιμοποιει εναν πολλαπλασιαστη αυτοκινητου για την παραγωγη υψηλης τασης. 
Χρησιμοποιω ενα ολοκληρωμενο 555 για την παραγωγη παλμου ο οποιος περναει σ ενα τρανσιστορ 3055, ωστε να ανοιγοκλεινει το κυκλωμα στον πολλαπλασιαστη. Το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν δουλευει (αλλες φορες δεν εχω καθολου ρευμα στην εξοδο του πολλαπλασιαστη και αλλες πολυ λιγο) και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω τι κανω λαθος. Μηπως κατι μου λειπει; Το κυκλωμα μετα το 555 ειναι οπως στο σχεδιο
Καθε βοηθεια και σκεψη ειναι ευπροσδεκτη

----------


## KOKAR

σε τι συχνότητα εχεις βαλει το 555 ? οι πολλαπλασιαστες αυτοκινήτου ακόμα και στα σημερινά αυτοκίνητα με δυσκολία περνάν τις 7000RPM = ~116,6Ηz
τώρα θα γνωρίζεις οτι υπάρχει σχέση μεταξύ RPM και Hz που ----> http://www.convertunits.com/from/RPM/to/hertz
αν λοιπόν του δίνει πολύ υψηλή συχνωτητα τότε μπορεί ο πολλαπλασιαστης να μην μπορει να ανταπεξερθει σωστά

υ.γ
βγάλε το 2Ν3055 και βαλε ενα FET IRFP240 η τα BUZ350, τα FET έχουν πολυ χαμηλή αντίσταση αρα και λιγότερες απώλειες

----------


## KOKAR

[QUOTE=tzimiz;588074]



> με ενδιαφερει και μενα για σαλιγγαρια για να μην μου φευγουνε απο το φραχτο.
> Το θεμα ειναι ποση ταση ποσο ρευμα και με ποση διαρκεια παλμου.[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> μια πολυ καλη  δοκιμασμενη κι οικονομικη λυση για οσους εχουν σαλιγγαρια, ειναι να τοποθετηθει στην ακρη του χωραφιου που εκτρεφονται τα σαλιγγαρια μια ''λαμαρια'' ισως αν οχι καποιο αλλο υλικο σε σχημα ''σαλιγγαροηδες'' οπως στη φωτο... τα σαλιγγαρια αν το ανεβουν , μολις φτασουν στην ακρη, ή πεφτουν ή γυριζουν. πολυ αποτελεματικο... 
> 10-03-13_2258.jpg



αυτο που συχαίνονται τα σαλιγκάρια και πραγματικά το αποφεύγουν οπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι ειναι ο χαλκός !
ενα φιλο χαλκου 10cm υψος και περιμετρικά απο τα σαλιγκάρια και καθάρισες!

----------


## vasilllis

[QUOTE=KOKAR;604575]



> αυτο που συχαίνονται τα σαλιγκάρια και πραγματικά το αποφεύγουν οπως ο διάολος το λιβάνι ειναι ο χαλκός !
> ενα φιλο χαλκου 10cm υψος και περιμετρικά απο τα σαλιγκάρια και καθάρισες!



Nα δεις πως το αγαπανε οι γυφτοι !!!  :Lol: 
μεχρι το αλλο πρωι θα το εχουν καθαρισει.

----------


## stavros_97s

Ίσως να πω βλακεία, αλλά αν πάρεις ένα ή δύο ή και περισσότερα tazer και τα συνδέσεις μεταξύ τους, οδηγώντας τα με ένα 555 δεν θα κάνεις αυτό που θες;

----------


## KOKAR

[QUOTE=vasilimertzani;604608]



> Nα δεις πως το αγαπανε οι γυφτοι !!! 
> μεχρι το αλλο πρωι θα το εχουν καθαρισει.



αυτοί πάνε για τα πολλά κιλά.....
υπάρχουν όμως και άλλες λύσεις





http://www.antemisaris.gr/product.aspx?iid=10104

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> σε τι συχνότητα εχεις βαλει το 555 ? οι πολλαπλασιαστες αυτοκινήτου ακόμα και στα σημερινά αυτοκίνητα με δυσκολία περνάν τις 7000RPM = ~116,6Ηz
> τώρα θα γνωρίζεις οτι υπάρχει σχέση μεταξύ RPM και Hz που ----> http://www.convertunits.com/from/RPM/to/hertz
> αν λοιπόν του δίνει πολύ υψηλή συχνωτητα τότε μπορεί ο πολλαπλασιαστης να μην μπορει να ανταπεξερθει σωστά
> 
> υ.γ
> βγάλε το 2Ν3055 και βαλε ενα FET IRFP240 η τα BUZ350, τα FET έχουν πολυ χαμηλή αντίσταση αρα και λιγότερες απώλειες




Δεν το δουλευω σε υψηλες συχνοτητες. Περιπου εναν παλμο το δευτερολεπτο. Παραπανω δεν μου χρειαζεται γιατι αυξανεται και η καταναλωση. 
Δηλαδη πιστευεις οτι το 3055 φταιει για την δυσλειτουργια; Το χρησιμοποιησα γιατι ειναι ποιο ανθεκτικο σε θερμοκρασιες. Το FET φανταζομαι οτι θα ζεσταινεται ποιο ευκολα. 
Εκανα παραθεση και ενα σχεδιο του κυκλωματος που εχω φτιαξει αλλα δεν ξερω αν φαινεται στο post μου. Αν θελετε μπορω να το ξανανεβασω για να μου πειτε αν χρειαζεται κατι παραπανω.

----------


## tigiakou

Προσπαθώ να κάνω και εγώ το ίδιο κατασκευάζοντας το παρακάτω κύκλωμα μόνο που ανάμεσα στο pin 7 και στην τροφοδοσία βάζω αντίσταση 10k και ανάμεσα στα pin 2,6 kai 7 πάλι 10k.Για πυκνωτή απο το 2 προς τη γείωση έβαλα 100n πολυεστερικό.Σύμφωνα με calculator που βρήκα στο internet θα έπρεπε να μου δίνει έναν παλμό στα 480Hz.Για ολοκληρωμένο έβαλα το NE555.Το κύκλωμα όμως δεν λειτουργεί.Το έφτιαξα σε διάτρητη πλακέτα.Χρησιμοποίησα περισότερα απο ένα 555.Μετρώντας με το πολύμετρο στο pin 3 δεν βρίσκω εναλλασόμενη τάση.Δεν θα έπρεπε να μετρά κάτι αν υπήρχε παλμός;(σίγουρα λάθος τιμή εφόσον θα είχαμε τετραγωνικό παλμό και το πολύμετρο μετράει rms του ημιτόνου, αλλά νομίζω οτι κάτι θα έπρεπε να μετράει .)Στην συνέχεια αφαίρεσα το τρανζίστορ και έβαλα ένα led.Το θετικό του άκρο στο pin 3 μέσω της αντίστασης 100Ohm και το αρνητικό στη γείωση.Το led έμενε συνεχώς αναμένο.Τι μπορεί να φταίει;Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα να μας δίνει παλμό και να τροφοδοτούμε τον πολλαπλασιαστή;Έχω βαρεθεί με το 555.Όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να φτιάξω κάτι με αυτό ποτέ δεν δούλεψε.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το γεγονός οτι το 555 είναι ΝΕ και όχι LM ή TLC;
555coildriver1circuit.gif

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> Προσπαθώ να κάνω και εγώ το ίδιο κατασκευάζοντας το παρακάτω κύκλωμα μόνο που ανάμεσα στο pin 7 και στην τροφοδοσία βάζω αντίσταση 10k και ανάμεσα στα pin 2,6 kai 7 πάλι 10k.Για πυκνωτή απο το 2 προς τη γείωση έβαλα 100n πολυεστερικό.Σύμφωνα με calculator που βρήκα στο internet θα έπρεπε να μου δίνει έναν παλμό στα 480Hz.Για ολοκληρωμένο έβαλα το NE555.Το κύκλωμα όμως δεν λειτουργεί.Το έφτιαξα σε διάτρητη πλακέτα.Χρησιμοποίησα περισότερα απο ένα 555.Μετρώντας με το πολύμετρο στο pin 3 δεν βρίσκω εναλλασόμενη τάση.Δεν θα έπρεπε να μετρά κάτι αν υπήρχε παλμός;(σίγουρα λάθος τιμή εφόσον θα είχαμε τετραγωνικό παλμό και το πολύμετρο μετράει rms του ημιτόνου, αλλά νομίζω οτι κάτι θα έπρεπε να μετράει .)Στην συνέχεια αφαίρεσα το τρανζίστορ και έβαλα ένα led.Το θετικό του άκρο στο pin 3 μέσω της αντίστασης 100Ohm και το αρνητικό στη γείωση.Το led έμενε συνεχώς αναμένο.Τι μπορεί να φταίει;Υπάρχει κάποιο άλλο κύκλωμα να μας δίνει παλμό και να τροφοδοτούμε τον πολλαπλασιαστή;Έχω βαρεθεί με το 555.Όσες φορές έχω προσπαθήσει να φτιάξω κάτι με αυτό ποτέ δεν δούλεψε.Υπάρχει περίπτωση να φταίει το γεγονός οτι το 555 είναι ΝΕ και όχι LM ή TLC;
> 555coildriver1circuit.gif




Με το 555 δεν ειχα ποτε ιδιαιτερα προβληματα. Απλα μαλλον χρειαζεται να παιξεις λιγο. Ξεκινα βαζωντας trimmer αναμεσα στην 7 και την τροφοδοσια ωστε να δοκιμασεις αν θα εχεις διαφορα. Οπως επισης να δοκιμασεις και μικροτερο πυκνωτη στο 2. Και ο ελεγχος με το led ειναι ο ευκολοτερος. Και καλυτερα να μην εχεις συνδεμενο το τρανσιστορ για να δεις πρωα αν το κυκλωμα λειτουργιας του 555 ειναι σωστο. Δοκιμασε για να δουμε τι γινεται παρακατω, οπου εχω κολλησει και γω, μπας και βρουμε λυση μαζι.

----------


## tigiakou

ΟΚ θα το δοκιμάσω.Μήπως σου είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις το κύκλωμα που κατασκεύασες εσύ?Για να δώ τι τιμές έχεις βάλει στις αντιστάσεις και στους πυκνωτές.

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> ΟΚ θα το δοκιμάσω.Μήπως σου είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις το κύκλωμα που κατασκεύασες εσύ?Για να δώ τι τιμές έχεις βάλει στις αντιστάσεις και στους πυκνωτές.



Θα το ανεβασω αλλα μαλλον αργα το απογευμα, γιατι ειμαι στην δουλεια.
Αλλα προχωρησα το θεμα λιγο περισσοτερο. Στην θεση του 3055 εβαλα ενα ρελε 12V. Οσο το δοκιμασα δουλεψε ικανοποιητικα, αν και δεν ειχα ικανο ρευμα για να δωσει σπινθηρα (οχι οτι ειναι απαραιτητο). Παντως οταν εβαζα το χερι το χτυπημα το ενιωθα καλα... :Wink:

----------


## selectronic

> ...Στην θεση του 3055 εβαλα ενα ρελε 12V...



Χαχαχαχαχα :Lol: 
Τώρα μου θύμησες μια πλακέτα με 5-6 ρελέ που είχα φτιάξει μικρός για να ανοιγοκλείνω λάμπες 220V από τον υπολογιστή μέσω παράλληλης (με GW-BASIC!).
Δούλεψε, αλλά μετά έπαιζα για να δω πόσο γρήγορα μπορούν να ανοιγοκλείνουν τα ρελέ, και τα καημένα πάθαιναν ταχυπαλμία!

Μέχρι πόσα Hz νομίζει ότι θα μπορέσεις να φτάσεις με ρελέ????
Μια χαρά είναι το 3055...

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> Χαχαχαχαχα
> Τώρα μου θύμησες μια πλακέτα με 5-6 ρελέ που είχα φτιάξει μικρός για να ανοιγοκλείνω λάμπες 220V από τον υπολογιστή μέσω παράλληλης (με GW-BASIC!).
> Δούλεψε, αλλά μετά έπαιζα για να δω πόσο γρήγορα μπορούν να ανοιγοκλείνουν τα ρελέ, και τα καημένα πάθαιναν ταχυπαλμία!
> 
> Μέχρι πόσα Hz νομίζει ότι θα μπορέσεις να φτάσεις με ρελέ????
> Μια χαρά είναι το 3055...



Συμφωνω οτι δεν ειναι για πολλα Hz, αλλα αν δουλευει στο 1 Hz ειναι μια χαρα γι αυτη την δουλεια. Το κυριο θεμα ειναι οτι με το 3055 δεν δουλευει και δεν ξερω γιατι. Εχεις καμια ιδεα;

----------


## tigiakou

οκ θα περιμένω να δω το σχέδιο.Όμως μια διευκρίνιση.Κοίταξε λίγο να δεις τι 555 χρησιμοποιείς;Το NE ή κάποιο άλλο.Στο σχέδιο του Elektron λέει καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το TLC νομιζω και όχι το NE.Απλά φοβάμαι μήπως έχω κάποιο θέμα με το 555.Όσον αφορά με το ρελέ έχω βρει ένα κύκλωμα που κάνει ακριβώς αυτή την δουλεία με ένα πυκνωτή και ένα ρελέ.Δουλεύει τέλεια και μάλιστα πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον 100Hz. Το θέμα είναι το πόσο θα κρατήσουν οι επαφές ή και το ίδιο το πηνίο του ρελέ.

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> οκ θα περιμένω να δω το σχέδιο.Όμως μια διευκρίνιση.Κοίταξε λίγο να δεις τι 555 χρησιμοποιείς;Το NE ή κάποιο άλλο.Στο σχέδιο του Elektron λέει καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσεις το TLC νομιζω και όχι το NE.Απλά φοβάμαι μήπως έχω κάποιο θέμα με το 555.Όσον αφορά με το ρελέ έχω βρει ένα κύκλωμα που κάνει ακριβώς αυτή την δουλεία με ένα πυκνωτή και ένα ρελέ.Δουλεύει τέλεια και μάλιστα πρέπει να έχει τουλάχιστον 100Hz. Το θέμα είναι το πόσο θα κρατήσουν οι επαφές ή και το ίδιο το πηνίο του ρελέ.



Σιγουρα το ΝΕ χρησιμοποιω. Οσο αφορα το κυκλωμα πυκνωτη ρελε θα ηθελα να το δω. Αλλα 100Hz στο ρελε σιγουρα ειναι πολλα. Σιγουρα στους ηλεκτρικους φραχτες οι συχνοτητες ειναι πολυ χαμηλοτερες (κοντα στο 1Hz απ οτι νομιζω)

----------


## selectronic

1Hz ? :Huh: 
Θα βάλεις σε πρωτεύον μετ/στη 1Hz τετράγωνο???

Για ηλεκτρικό φράκτη δεν ξέρω, αλλά είχα φτιάξει κύκλωμα για οδήγηση πολλαπλασιαστή. Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου σε τι KHz δούλευε το δικό μου ή σε ποια περιοχή συχνοτήτων πρέπει να δουλεύουν αυτά, αλλά έχω ακόμα την πλακέτα:

1.jpg2.jpg

Τρανζίστορ δεν ξέρω αν είχα βάλει 2Ν3055... Ο ηλεκτρολυτικός είναι 47μF/63V και ο άλλος 100nF.
Τα δύο pot είναι γιατί με αυτό ρυθμίζεις και το duty cycle. Το κύκλωμα αυτό το έβαλα και σε βιντεάκι για να δείξω τον μίνι παλμογράφο:





Νομίζω το κύκλωμα είναι από εδώ (δες κύκλωμα στο ποστ #554), άλλα έχει περάσει καιρός και δεν θυμάμαι πολλά...
diy_coildriverihwUV0.jpg

----------


## tigiakou

Αυτό είναι το κύκλωμα με το ρελέ.Εγώ έβαλα πυκνωτή 100nF.
1.jpg

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> 1Hz ?
> Θα βάλεις σε πρωτεύον μετ/στη 1Hz τετράγωνο???
> 
> Για ηλεκτρικό φράκτη δεν ξέρω, αλλά είχα φτιάξει κύκλωμα για οδήγηση πολλαπλασιαστή. Δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου σε τι KHz δούλευε το δικό μου ή σε ποια περιοχή συχνοτήτων πρέπει να δουλεύουν αυτά, αλλά έχω ακόμα την πλακέτα:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44500Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44501
> 
> Τρανζίστορ δεν ξέρω αν είχα βάλει 2Ν3055... Ο ηλεκτρολυτικός είναι 47μF/63V και ο άλλος 100nF.
> Τα δύο pot είναι γιατί με αυτό ρυθμίζεις και το duty cycle. Το κύκλωμα αυτό το έβαλα και σε βιντεάκι για να δείξω τον μίνι παλμογράφο:
> ...



Γιατι σου φαινεται περιεργο το 1Hz; 
Το κυκλωμα που μου δειχνεις εχει ενδιαφερον για την δουλεια που θελω να κανω. Δουλευε σωστα; Αν μπορεις δωσε παραπανω λεπτομερειες για το πως ειναι οι συνδεσεις στο κυκλωμα.

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> Αυτό είναι το κύκλωμα με το ρελέ.Εγώ έβαλα πυκνωτή 100nF.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44503



Συγνωμη αλλα δεν καταλαβα και πολλα απο το σχεδιο.

----------


## tigiakou

Πέτρο το κύκλωμα είναι πάρα πολύ απλό.Απλά πάρε ένα ρελέ αυτοκινήτου 12V και κοιτα τα νούμερα στις επαφές.αυτά τα νούμερα είναι στο σχέδιο.Τελικά το κύκλωμα με το 555 δούλεψε.έβαλα αντίσταση 15Κ ανάμεσα στο pin7 και στο + και 1Μ απο τα pin 2,6 στο 7.πυκνωτή έβαλα 100n.Πρέπει να έχει μια συχνότητα 8 Hz περίπου.Κοίτα λίγο το τρανζίστορ σου μήπως έχει πρόβλημα.εγω έχω δυο 2Ν3055 και το κύκλωμα δουλεύει μόνο με το ένα.Μάλλον το άλλο είναι καμένο.Παρατήρησα οτι ζεσταίνονται λίγο και το τρανζίστορ και η αντίσταση 100Ohm που μπαίνει στο πιν 3.Μήπως ξέρετε πόσα Watt πρέπει να είναι η αντίσταση αυτή;έχω βάλει 1/4.

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> Πέτρο το κύκλωμα είναι πάρα πολύ απλό.Απλά πάρε ένα ρελέ αυτοκινήτου 12V και κοιτα τα νούμερα στις επαφές.αυτά τα νούμερα είναι στο σχέδιο.Τελικά το κύκλωμα με το 555 δούλεψε.έβαλα αντίσταση 15Κ ανάμεσα στο pin7 και στο + και 1Μ απο τα pin 2,6 στο 7.πυκνωτή έβαλα 100n.Πρέπει να έχει μια συχνότητα 8 Hz περίπου.Κοίτα λίγο το τρανζίστορ σου μήπως έχει πρόβλημα.εγω έχω δυο 2Ν3055 και το κύκλωμα δουλεύει μόνο με το ένα.Μάλλον το άλλο είναι καμένο.Παρατήρησα οτι ζεσταίνονται λίγο και το τρανζίστορ και η αντίσταση 100Ohm που μπαίνει στο πιν 3.Μήπως ξέρετε πόσα Watt πρέπει να είναι η αντίσταση αυτή;έχω βάλει 1/4.



Μαλλον με προσπερασες...Και τωρα εγω θελω βοηθεια γιατι με εχει σκασει. Δηλαδη δεν σου χρειαστηκε το 555 για να δουλεψει; Τον παλμο τον δημιουργει το ιδιο το ρελε με την βοηθεια του πυκνωτη; 
Εκτος του να δουλευει θα ηθελα να εχει και μια αξιοπιστια γιατι πραγματικα θα το χρησιμοποιησω για ηλεκτρικο φραχτη.

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> Μαλλον με προσπερασες...Και τωρα εγω θελω βοηθεια γιατι με εχει σκασει. Δηλαδη δεν σου χρειαστηκε το 555 για να δουλεψει; Τον παλμο τον δημιουργει το ιδιο το ρελε με την βοηθεια του πυκνωτη; 
> Εκτος του να δουλευει θα ηθελα να εχει και μια αξιοπιστια γιατι πραγματικα θα το χρησιμοποιησω για ηλεκτρικο φραχτη.



Μηπως εννοεις flasher αυτοκινητου;

----------


## tigiakou

Πέτρο, είναι δύο διαφορετικά κυκλώματα.Και εγώ επειδή θα το φτιάξω για φράχτη θέλω αξιοπιστία και γι αυτό θέλω αυτο με το 555.επειδή έγινε μπέρδεμα  τα ξαναλέω.Το ένα κύκλωμα είναι με ένα ρελέ και ένα πυκνωτή (χωρίς πιστεύω αξιοπιστία γιατί το ρελέ φθείρεται) και είναι αυτό εδω:
1.jpg
Το άλλο κύκλωμα είναι με το 555 και το τρναζίστορ 2Ν3055 και είναι αυτό:
555coildriver1circuit.gif

Μόνο που αντί για αντίσαση 220Ohm έβαλα 15Κ και αντί για τον ροοστάτη 10Κ με την αντίσταση 1κ έβαλα αντίσταση 1Μ.Για πυκνωτή αντί τον 0.22 έβαλα 100nF.το μόνο που βλέπω είναι οτι ζεσταινεται η αντίσταση 100 Ohm που οδηγεί το τρανζίστορ.Σε κάποια κυκλωματα έχω δεί να την βάζουν 2Watt.Αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο να οδηγεί 2 Watt αντίσταση το 555.Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.Πάντως εμένα δούλεψαν και τα δύο κυκλώματα.

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> Πέτρο, είναι δύο διαφορετικά κυκλώματα.Και εγώ επειδή θα το φτιάξω για φράχτη θέλω αξιοπιστία και γι αυτό θέλω αυτο με το 555.επειδή έγινε μπέρδεμα  τα ξαναλέω.Το ένα κύκλωμα είναι με ένα ρελέ και ένα πυκνωτή (χωρίς πιστεύω αξιοπιστία γιατί το ρελέ φθείρεται) και είναι αυτό εδω:
> 1.jpg
> Το άλλο κύκλωμα είναι με το 555 και το τρναζίστορ 2Ν3055 και είναι αυτό:
> 555coildriver1circuit.gif
> 
> Μόνο που αντί για αντίσαση 220Ohm έβαλα 15Κ και αντί για τον ροοστάτη 10Κ με την αντίσταση 1κ έβαλα αντίσταση 1Μ.Για πυκνωτή αντί τον 0.22 έβαλα 100nF.το μόνο που βλέπω είναι οτι ζεσταινεται η αντίσταση 100 Ohm που οδηγεί το τρανζίστορ.Σε κάποια κυκλωματα έχω δεί να την βάζουν 2Watt.Αλλά μου φαίνεται λίγο περίεργο να οδηγεί 2 Watt αντίσταση το 555.Μπορεί και να κάνω λάθος.Πάντως εμένα δούλεψαν και τα δύο κυκλώματα.



Χιλια συγνωμη αν σε κουρασα με ηλιθιες ερωτησεις αλλα αληθεια θελω να βγαλω ακρη μ αυτο.
Για το κυκλωμα με το ρελε νομιζω το καταλαβα και μαλλον εννοεις κατι σαν αυτο http://www.autospark.gr/agora.html?p...ategory_id=271, που ειναι flasher αυτοκινητου με σταθερο κυκλο ( θα λειτουργει με τον ιδιο ρυθμο που αναβοσβηνουν τα φλας του αυτοκινητου). Οπως ειπες ειναι μια λυση αλλα μαλλον οχι και τοσο αξιοπιστη.
Για το κυκλωμα με το 555 ολα ΟΚ εφοσον εχεις παλμο στο pin 3. Απο κει και περα απλα συνδεεις το 3055 με τον πολλαπλασιαστη. Και αν ειχες και σπινθηρα τοτε εχεις πολυ καλη αποδοση.
Το δουλεψες αρκετη ωρα; Γιατι παρατηρησα οτι εχω αυξηση θερμοκρασιας και στον πολλαπλασιαστη και στο 3055. Ισως να χρειαζονται ψυκτρα και ανεμιστηρακι. Επισης θελω να σε ρωτησω αν δοκιμασες αν δουλευει με αναποδη πολικοτητα του πολλαπλασιαστη, δηλαδη στο 3055 να συνδεσεις το (-) του πολλ/σιαστη.
Και μια ακομη ερωτηση...Μηπως εισαι μελισσοκομος;

----------


## tigiakou

Βασικα και αυτό που μου δείχνεις νομίζω οτι είναι απλο ρελέ και οχι φλασερ.Εγώ έβαλα απλό ρελέ σαν αυτό που βάζουν στα φώτα του αυτοκινήτου.Ουσιαστικά στο κύκλωμα φορτίζει και ξεφορτίζει ο πυκνωτής πάνω στο πηνίο του ρελέ με αποτέλεσμα αυτό να ανοιγοκλείνει.Η συχνότητα του εξαρτάται απο το μέγεθος του πυκνωτή.Δεν δοκίμασα να βάλω ανάποδα τον πολλαπλασιαστή.Έχω σπινθήρα και μάλιστα αρκετά μεγάλο.Το δούλεψα περίπου πέντε λεπτά.Ψύκτρα θα βάλω σίγουρα.Δεν ζεστάθηκε ο πολλαπλασιαστής.Η αντίσταση και το τρανζίστορ ζεστάθηκαν.Δεν ξέρω μήπως πρέπει να βάλω την αντίσταση των 100 Ohm μεγαλύτερη σε Watt.Όχι δεν είμαι μελισσοκόμμος.Αμπελουργός είμαι.

----------


## petrosmixailidis

ΟΚ. Θα το ψαξω παλι με το 3055 γιατι οπως ειπες ισως να εχει καει. Αλλα και το θεμα με την θερμοκρασια πρεπει να λυθει γιατι κι αυτο κανει το κυκλωμα αναξιοπιστο. Σκεφτομαι η συσκευη που θα φτιαξω να τροφοδοτειται απο μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου, η οποια θα φορτιζει απο ενα μικρο φωτοβολταικο πανελ. Οποτε το αξιοπιστο κυκλωμα θα μας λυσει τα χερια ωστε να μην χρειαζονται συχνες επισκεψεις για να βλεπουμε αν δουλευει.
Στο σχεδιαγραμμα σου μηπως εχεις σημειωμενη λαθος την πολικοτητα του πολλ/στη;

----------


## petrosmixailidis

Δοκιμασα με καινουργιο 3055 αλλα παλι τα ιδια. Το ρευμα που βγαινει τελικα απο τον πολλαπλασιαστη ειναι λιγο (δεν εχω σπινθηρα και μπορω να το κρατησω ανετα με το χερι). Δεν μπορω να βγαλω ακρη...

----------


## tigiakou

Την πολικότητα στο σχέδιο δεν την έχω σημειώσει εγώ.Έτσι το βρήκα.Νομίζω οτι πιο σωστό είναι να γίνει η συνδεσμολογία όπως είναι στο αυτοκίνητο.Δηλαδή το άκρο που πηγαίνει στην πλατίνα αυτό να ενωθεί με το τρανζίστορ.Η θερμοκρασία είναι ένα θέμα.Θα κατεβάσω την συχνότητα μήπως και γίνει κάτι.Κάπου στα 8 Hz είναι στο αυτοκίνητο.Στην περίφραξη δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται τόσο.Ακούω και ένα μικρό θόρυβο στον πολλαπλασιαστή που ίσως να είναι απο την συχνότητα.Στο κύκλωμα του Elektron είδα οτι η συχνότητα πρέπει να είναι κάτω απο 1 Hz.Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν ξέρω πόση είναι η συχνότητα στα έτοιμα μηχανήματα.Όσον αφορα το δικό σου κύκλωμα.Τι εννοείς οτι δεν βγάζει αρκετό ρεύμα;Καταλαβαίνεις να σε χτυπάει καθόλου;Για να βγάλει σπινθύρα θα πρέπει να έρθει σε πολύ κοντινή επαφή η έξοδος του πολλαπλασιαστή με το πλην της μπαταρίας.Επίσης αν σε χτυπάει έστω και λιγο το ρεύμα όταν πιάνεις την έξοδο του πολλαπλασιαστή δοκίμασε να ακουμπήσεις το πλην.Τότε μόνο κλείνεις κύκλωμα.Πρόσεχε όμως.Ειδικά αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καρδιά σου καλύτερα μην το δοκιμάσεις.Μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει αρρυθμίες.Καλύτερα να δοκιμάσεις να πιάνεις την έξοδο με κάποιο μονωτικό και να το πηγαίνεις κοντά στο πλην

----------


## KOKAR

εγω υλοποίησα την κατασκευή για να δοκιμάσω τους πολλαπλασιαστες απο την μηχανή μου

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=70949

----------


## tigiakou

Κώστα ωραίο το κύκλωμα σου.Θα ήθελα όμως να σε ρωτήσω σχετικά με το Fet.Πώς τα πάει με τις θερμοκρασίες;Ζεσταίνεται καθόλου;
Επίσης την αντίσταση που το οδηγεί, την R4 πόσα Watt την έβαλες;
Α και απ'οτι είδα έχει μια κατανάλωση γύρω στο 1.6Α.Τόση είναι και σε κανονικές συνθήκες λειτουργίας;

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> Την πολικότητα στο σχέδιο δεν την έχω σημειώσει εγώ.Έτσι το βρήκα.Νομίζω οτι πιο σωστό είναι να γίνει η συνδεσμολογία όπως είναι στο αυτοκίνητο.Δηλαδή το άκρο που πηγαίνει στην πλατίνα αυτό να ενωθεί με το τρανζίστορ.Η θερμοκρασία είναι ένα θέμα.Θα κατεβάσω την συχνότητα μήπως και γίνει κάτι.Κάπου στα 8 Hz είναι στο αυτοκίνητο.Στην περίφραξη δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται τόσο.Ακούω και ένα μικρό θόρυβο στον πολλαπλασιαστή που ίσως να είναι απο την συχνότητα.Στο κύκλωμα του Elektron είδα οτι η συχνότητα πρέπει να είναι κάτω απο 1 Hz.Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν ξέρω πόση είναι η συχνότητα στα έτοιμα μηχανήματα.Όσον αφορα το δικό σου κύκλωμα.Τι εννοείς οτι δεν βγάζει αρκετό ρεύμα;Καταλαβαίνεις να σε χτυπάει καθόλου;Για να βγάλει σπινθύρα θα πρέπει να έρθει σε πολύ κοντινή επαφή η έξοδος του πολλαπλασιαστή με το πλην της μπαταρίας.Επίσης αν σε χτυπάει έστω και λιγο το ρεύμα όταν πιάνεις την έξοδο του πολλαπλασιαστή δοκίμασε να ακουμπήσεις το πλην.Τότε μόνο κλείνεις κύκλωμα.Πρόσεχε όμως.Ειδικά αν έχεις κάποιο πρόβλημα με την καρδιά σου καλύτερα μην το δοκιμάσεις.Μπορεί να σου δημιουργήσει αρρυθμίες.Καλύτερα να δοκιμάσεις να πιάνεις την έξοδο με κάποιο μονωτικό και να το πηγαίνεις κοντά στο πλην



Στα ετοιμα μηχανηματα η συχνοτητα παιζει γυρω στο 1 Hz (δοκιμασμενο), μιας και η αυτονομια ειναι κι αυτο ενα θεμα.
Τωρα για την κατασκευη μου... Οντως δεν βγαζει πολυ ρευμα. Ακομα και οταν πλησιαζω πολυ το πλην σπινθηρας δεν βγαινει. Αλλα σιγουρα με χτυπαει αν πιασω την εξοδο του πολλ/στη και το πλην, οχι ομως οσο θα ηθελα. Δοκιμασα το εξης...Εβαλα και δευτερο 3055, το οποιο περνει σημα απο το πρωτο. Τα πραγματα βελτιωθηκαν αρκετα, αλλα παλι οχι οπως το περιγραφεις εσυ. Τον λογο δεν τον ξερω και εχω σκαλωσει. Ισως να δοκιμασω το IRFP240 που χρησιμοποιει ο KOKAR  στο δικο του κυκλωμα. Δεν μπορω να σκεφτω κατι αλλο.
Για την θερμοκρασια...Σιγουρα θα χρειαστει μεγαλη ψυκτρα αλλα μαλλον και ανεμιστηρακι. Οποτε πρεπει να δουμε τελικα τι καταναλωση θα εχει ολη η κατασκευη.

----------


## tigiakou

Πέτρο εφόσον δουλεύει σαν κύκλωμα εμένα μου φαίνεται το πρόβλημα να είναι στον πολλαπλασιαστή.δοκίμασε τον μόνο του.σύνδεσε τον στο συν της μπαταρίας το ένα καλώδιο και με το άλλο κάνε διακοπτόμενες επαφές πάνω στο πλην να δεις αν βγάζει σπινθύρα.Αν δεις οτι δουλεύει αντικατέστησε το 2Ν3055 με ένα ρελέ(μήπως και κάνει κάποια διαρροή το τρανζίστορ.).Και κάτι τελευταίο.Ο πολλαπλασιαστής απο τι είναι;Αυτοκίνητο ή μηχανη;Στο αυτοκίνητο παίζουν γύρω απο τα 6 με 7 Hz μέχρι και καμιά 40.Στις μηχανές δεν ξέρω.Οπότε σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν ανταποκρίνεται ο πολλαπλασιαστής σου στην συχνότητα που του δίνεις.
Όσον αφορά την κατανάλωση είδα στο αμπερόμετρο μου να κατανλώνει γύρω στα 2Α.Επειδή όμως έχω 8Hz συχνότητα δεν μπορω να πάρω καλή μέτρηση.Θα μειώσω την συχνότητα για να δώ μήπως και μειωθεί.

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> Πέτρο εφόσον δουλεύει σαν κύκλωμα εμένα μου φαίνεται το πρόβλημα να είναι στον πολλαπλασιαστή.δοκίμασε τον μόνο του.σύνδεσε τον στο συν της μπαταρίας το ένα καλώδιο και με το άλλο κάνε διακοπτόμενες επαφές πάνω στο πλην να δεις αν βγάζει σπινθύρα.Αν δεις οτι δουλεύει αντικατέστησε το 2Ν3055 με ένα ρελέ(μήπως και κάνει κάποια διαρροή το τρανζίστορ.).Και κάτι τελευταίο.Ο πολλαπλασιαστής απο τι είναι;Αυτοκίνητο ή μηχανη;Στο αυτοκίνητο παίζουν γύρω απο τα 6 με 7 Hz μέχρι και καμιά 40.Στις μηχανές δεν ξέρω.Οπότε σκέφτομαι μήπως δεν ανταποκρίνεται ο πολλαπλασιαστής σου στην συχνότητα που του δίνεις.
> Όσον αφορά την κατανάλωση είδα στο αμπερόμετρο μου να κατανλώνει γύρω στα 2Α.Επειδή όμως έχω 8Hz συχνότητα δεν μπορω να πάρω καλή μέτρηση.Θα μειώσω την συχνότητα για να δώ μήπως και μειωθεί.



Ο πολλ/ης(αυτοκινητου) ειναι μαλλον ΟΚ αφου δοκιμασα και εναν δευτερο με τα ιδια αποτελεσματα. Θα το ψαξω λιγο ακομα και ισως δοκιμασω με mosfet. Θα σου πω αν βρηκα κατι περισσοτερο. Αλλα πρεπει να λυσουμε και το θεμα θερμοκρασιας. Γιατι φοβαμαι πως η λυση με ανεμιστηρακι θα ειναι αυτη που θα αυξησει την καταναλωση

----------


## tigiakou

Πέτρο μήπως γνωρίζεις πόση είναι η κατανάλωση των έτοιμων μηχανημάτων;Σε ρωτάω επειδή απ'οτι κατάλαβα έχεις δει απο κοντά τέτοιο μηχάνημα.Σε μένα πάντως είναι γύρω στα 2Α.Και είναι κυρίως κατανάλωση του πολλαπλασιαστή.Οπότε δεν νομίζω οτι μπορώ να την μειώσω

----------


## petrosmixailidis

> Πέτρο μήπως γνωρίζεις πόση είναι η κατανάλωση των έτοιμων μηχανημάτων;Σε ρωτάω επειδή απ'οτι κατάλαβα έχεις δει απο κοντά τέτοιο μηχάνημα.Σε μένα πάντως είναι γύρω στα 2Α.Και είναι κυρίως κατανάλωση του πολλαπλασιαστή.Οπότε δεν νομίζω οτι μπορώ να την μειώσω



Δεν το ξερω. Απλα το ειχα δει στημενο σε ενα φραχτη τον οποιο τεσταρα ακουμπωντας τον. Δηλαδη απλα ενιωσα ποσο δυνατα χτυπαει και με ποιον ρυθμο. Θα προσπαθησω να βρω περισσοτερες πληροφοριες.

----------


## KOKAR

> Κώστα ωραίο το κύκλωμα σου.Θα ήθελα όμως να σε ρωτήσω σχετικά με το Fet.Πώς τα πάει με τις θερμοκρασίες;Ζεσταίνεται καθόλου;
> Επίσης την αντίσταση που το οδηγεί, την R4 πόσα Watt την έβαλες;
> Α και απ'οτι είδα έχει μια κατανάλωση γύρω στο 1.6Α.Τόση είναι και σε κανονικές συνθήκες λειτουργίας;



η R4 ειναι 1/4w
η κατανάλωση ειναι όντως 1.6Α

----------


## petrosmixailidis

Επειδη αθτες τις μερες δεν ειμαι σπιτι για να το δω μονος μου...Μηπως μπορειτε να υπολογισετε ποσο καταναλωνει ενα ανεμιστηρακι, για να δουμε ποση θα ειναι η συνολικη καταναλωση εφοσον το χρησιμοποιησουμε;

----------


## petrosmixailidis

Μετρησα την καταναλωση σε ενα ανεμιστηρακι υπολογιστη με μεγεθος 8cm*8cm. Το πολυμετρο μου εβγαλε 0.24 A. O tigiakou εβγαλε περιπου 2Α. Δλδ ας πουμε 2.5 Α το πολυ. Δηλαδη μια μπαταρια αυτοκινητου και ενα πανελακι χρειαζομαστε και απο αποψη αυτονομιας ειμαστε οκ.

----------


## hteo

μπορει να μου πει καποιος ποσα volt βγαζει το σχεδιο του elector με τον πολλαπλασιαστη αυτοκινητου?

----------


## panagiotis1983

kalispera se olous sas.tha mporouse kapoios na anevasei olo to sxedio kai tin sindesmologia.exw 3 melisakia kai thelw na ta prostateysw eyxaristw prokatavolika

----------


## jimmy_66

Πέτρο, τι έγινε τελικά με το κύκλωμά σου?...και εγώ τα ίδια προβλήματα είχα με το παρακάτω κύκλωμα. Υπερθερμάνσεις και καψίματα. https://www.pocketmagic.net/electric-fence-20kv/

----------


## Spark

όσοι ενδιαφέρονται για κύκλωμα υψηλής τάσης πληροφορώ πως εχω παρουσιάσει μερικά εδω

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81616

αυτό ειναι πολυ εύκολο 
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=81107

----------


## stinger

γεια σε ολους....χρησιμοποιω αυτο το κυκλωμα 1 χρονο τωρα χωρις διακοπη και προβληματα...πειραματιστηκα με πολλα σχεδια που βρηκα αλλα αυτο δουλεψε χωρις προβληματα...το συνηστω σε οποιον θελει κατι αξιοπιστο..παραθετω και το site που θα βρειτε και το τυπωμενο σχηματικο..
http://chemelec.com/Projects/Fencer-2/Fencer-2.htm

----------


## jimmy_66

Σπύρο, ξεκίνησα φτιάχνοντας πρώτα το δικό σου, μιας και τo θεώρησα  ευκολότερο, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, μάλλον έχω θέμα με τα 555. Παρατηρώ  όμως ότι στο βίντεο (δεξιά φώτο), υπάρχουν δύο αντιστάσεις περισσότερες, ενώ στις  φωτογραφίες με την τελική κατασκευή, υπάρχουν γέφυρες (0Ω).
IMG_1903.jpgIMG_1902.jpg

----------


## IRF

Γίνεται και πιο απλά με ένα ρελέ σε συνδεσμολογία σπινθηριστή σε σειρά με το πρωτεύον  του πολ/τη αυτοκινήτου.Απλά χωρίς κανένα ΝΕ555.
Έτσι και βάλεις μ/τη φούρνου μικροκυμάτων(με ρελέ σε συνδεσμολογία σπινθηρηστή) ακόμα και με μπαταρία 1,5 τρως κλωτσιά που ξεχνάς όλα τα κυκλώματα μονομιάς.

----------


## VaselPi

_Υπάρχει άραγε νόμος που να περιγράφει τις τεχνικές προδιαγραφές ενός ηλεκτροφόρου φράχτη; Έψαξα λίγο αλλά δε βρήκα τίποτα. Θα πρέπει προφανώς να υπάρχουν κάποιες τεχνικές προδιαγραφές κι αυτό για να εξασφαλίζεται (1) η αποτελεσματικότητα ανάλογα το στόχο και (2) ασφάλεια. Τί παλμοί επιτρέπονται, δηλαδή μέγιστη τάση/ενέργεια παλμού και ρυθμός επανάληψης παλμών;

Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ενώ έχει προβλεφτεί ακόμα κι επιδότηση για μελισσοκόμους, δε μπόρεσα να βρω σχετική νομοθεσία που να περιγράφει τον ηλεκτροφόρο φράχτη. Το λιγότερο, θα πρέπει να πρόκειται για συσκευή που έχει κάποια έγκριση, κάποιο σήμα CE, να τηρεί κάποιες προδιαγραφές για κάποιο σκοπό χρήσης... κάτι! Έτσι, στη τύχη, μπορεί ο καθένας να φτιάξει μια αυθαίρετη συσκευή και να τη κολλήσει σε ένα φράχτη;
_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *electrifier*.

Το θέμα των προδιαγραφών και νομικών συνεπειών που θέτει ο Ανδρέας (*electrifier*) είναι πολύ σοβαρό και δεν πρέπει να παρακάμπτεται χάριν στο μεράκι και ζήλο, που έχουμε, να συναρμολογήσουμε  και κατασκευάσουμε κάτι δικό μας, ειδικά όταν επρόκειτο για υψηλή τάση. 
Συσκευές για ηλεκτροδότηση του φράχτη υπάρχουν και στο εμπόριο.  Καθώς αυτές έχουν άδεια κυκλοφορίας και, επομένως, ικανοποιούν κάποιες προδιαγραφές, είναι χρήσιμο να δούμε τις βασικές τους παραμέτρους και τις τάσεις που παράγουν.
*1.* Η πρώτη βασική παράμετρος της συσκευής είναι η ενέργεια, σε μονάδες Joule. Από την ενέργεια εξαρτάται και η τιμή της συσκευής. Έτσι, την 12-βολτη φορητή, των 4 Joule, την αγοράζεις με περίπου 400 ευρώ, των 2 Joule με 200 κ.ο.κ.
*2.* Η δεύτερη βασική παράμετρος είναι η παραγόμενη υψηλή τάση. Συνήθως είναι 3 ή 4 κλιμάκων, ανάλογα με το ζώο. Στα μεγάλα ζώα, όπως το άλογο-15 kV, στα μεσαία (αγελάδες αγριογούρουνα κ.λπ)-10, στα μικρότερα (πρόβατα, κατσίκες) 5 κιλοβόλτ, ενώ στα ακόμη μικρότερα (σκύλοι, γάτες κ.λπ) περίπου 2-3 κιλοβόλτ.
Πρόσεξα, επίσης, ότι σε όλες τις συσκευές του εμπορίου, η μεγίστη παραγόμενη τάση είναι 15 χιλιάδες βολτ!!!

Αυτά που θα πω πιο κάτω, είναι δικές μου εικασίες. 
*Α.* Για να ομιλούν για Joule, σημαίνει ότι η πηγή υψηλής τάσης φορτίζει έναν πυκνωτή. 
*Β.* Η ονομαστική ισχύς σχετίζεται με τη μέγιστη τάση, δηλαδή τα 15 κιλοβόλτ. Έτσι, στη συσκευή των 4 Joule (E=CU2/2), ο πυκνωτής που φορτίζεται είναι περίπου 0,03 μF.  
*Γ.* Για λόγους ασφαλείας, το αρχικό ρεύμα φόρτισης του πυκνωτή είναι της τάξης 1 mA, το οποίο επιτυγχάνεται με μία ωμική αντίσταση της τάξης 15000V/1mA ή περίπου 15 ΜΩ (ειδική αντίσταση υψηλής τάσης). Με τα δεδομένα αυτά, η σταθερά χρόνου φόρτισης του πυκνωτή είναι περίπου μισό δευτερόλεπτο (0,45 s).
*Δ.* Ο μηχανισμός απώθησης του ζώου είναι παλμική ηλεκτροπληξία μέσω εκ φόρτισης του πυκνωτή, όταν αυτό αγγίζει το καλώδιο. Αν υποθέσουμε ότι η αντίσταση εκ φόρτισης του πυκνωτή είναι 100 kΩ (αντίσταση επαφής του ζώου με το καλώδιο), στα 10 kV, το ζώο θα "χτυπηθεί" αρχικά με ρεύμα 10000V/100000Ω ή 0,1 Α, που θα μειώνεται εκθετικά, ωστόσο, με σταθερά χρόνου τ=RC=0,003 s, δηλαδή πρόκειται για "δυνατό ηλεκτρικό τράνταγμα" σε χρόνο περίπου 0,01 s.  
Βασίλειος.

----------


## jimmy_66

> _
> Μου κάνει εντύπωση που ενώ έχει προβλεφτεί ακόμα κι επιδότηση για μελισσοκόμους, δε μπόρεσα να βρω σχετική νομοθεσία που να περιγράφει τον ηλεκτροφόρο φράχτη. Το λιγότερο, θα πρέπει να πρόκειται για συσκευή που έχει κάποια έγκριση, κάποιο σήμα CE, να τηρεί κάποιες προδιαγραφές για κάποιο σκοπό χρήσης... κάτι! Έτσι, στη τύχη, μπορεί ο καθένας να φτιάξει μια αυθαίρετη συσκευή και να τη κολλήσει σε ένα φράχτη;
> _



Οι συσκευές μπορεί να έχουν άδεια κυκλοφορίας, αλλά το Δασαρχείο  απαγορεύει την εγκατάστασή τους. Είτε σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας είτε πέσει στην αντίληψή τους εγκατάσταση ηλεκτρικού φράχτη στην ύπαιθρο, το δασαρχείο  ωφείλει να ενημερώσει τον κάτοχό της, να προβεί σε αποξήλωση της  συγκεκριμένης διάταξης ΑΜΕΣΑ. Υπήρχε η φήμη, ότι επιτρέπεται η  εγκατάσταση ηλεκτρικού φράχτη σε αποστάσεις άνω των 50 μέτρων από τον  πλησιέστερο δρόμο (επαρχιακό, αγροτικό ή δασικό), τελικά και αυτό δεν  ισχύει. Ακόμη και η προστατευτική περίφραξη με 2ο φράχτη εξωτερικά του  ηλεκτροφόρου φράχτη, ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ !!! Πηγή πληροφόρησης: Γνωστός μου σε  Δασαρχείο. Άρα ή έχει προδιαγραφές CE,  είτε είναι ιδιοκαταστευή...  απαγορεύεται. Υπεύθυνος θα είναι ο εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτης

----------

VaselPi (14-12-17)

----------


## alpha uk

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&so...-K_Jvg8s3me1d6 minimum safety standards EU/UK

----------


## street

> Οι συσκευές μπορεί να έχουν άδεια κυκλοφορίας, αλλά το Δασαρχείο   απαγορεύει την εγκατάστασή τους. Είτε σε περίπτωση καταγγελίας είτε  πέσει στην αντίληψή τους εγκατάσταση ηλεκτρικού φράχτη στην ύπαιθρο, το  δασαρχείο  ωφείλει να ενημερώσει τον κάτοχό της, να προβεί σε αποξήλωση  της  συγκεκριμένης διάταξης ΑΜΕΣΑ. Υπήρχε η φήμη, ότι επιτρέπεται η   εγκατάσταση ηλεκτρικού φράχτη σε αποστάσεις άνω των 50 μέτρων από τον   πλησιέστερο δρόμο (επαρχιακό, αγροτικό ή δασικό), τελικά και αυτό δεν   ισχύει. Ακόμη και η προστατευτική περίφραξη με 2ο φράχτη εξωτερικά του   ηλεκτροφόρου φράχτη, ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΕΤΑΙ !!! Πηγή πληροφόρησης: Γνωστός μου σε   Δασαρχείο. Άρα ή έχει προδιαγραφές CE,  είτε είναι ιδιοκαταστευή...   απαγορεύεται. Υπεύθυνος θα είναι ο εκάστοτε ιδιοκτήτης



προφανος  ο γνωστος σου περαν του οτι ειναι αργομισθος δεν θα επρεπε να ειναι  εκει που ειναι και να τον πληρωνουμε τζαμπα ! ειτε τα καταλαβες εσυ  λαθος  , εμεις  χρησιμοποιουμε φραχτες εδω και αρκετα χρονια σε δασικες  περιοχες και κοντα σε αγροτικους δρομους , στα 50 εως 150 μετρα απο τον  δρομο - αγροτικο εκτος σχεδιου - πρεπει να εχεις σημανση ηλεκτρικης περιφραξης , εντος της δασικης  περιοχης δεν ειναι απαραιτητο ! απ το δασαρχειο ολα αυτα .... και οντς  εκει ορισμενοι δεν γνωριζαν και αναρωτιομουν τι ακριβως και ποια η  δουλεια τους εκει ! περα τουτου .... επιδοτουνται οι ηλεκτροφοροι  φραχτες ! φετος θα κανω και εγω αιτηση 

http://www.agro24.gr/agrotika/plirom...i-ilektroforoy

τωρα  επι του θεματος , συνοπτικα ... αυτο του ελεκτορ λειτουργει αλλα δεν  κανει για αυτονομο , θα φαει την μπαταρια σε μια μερα , κατι κυκλωματα  με το 555 παραπανω η ρελε κλπ δεν ταραζουν ουτε σκυλο !

εγω χρησιμοποιω του εμποριου πλεν  , ολα οπως πολυ σωστα λεει ο *VaselPi*  λειτουργουν με πυκνωτη , αν ακουμπησει καποιο ζωο το συρματοσχοινο   γινετε αποφορτιση του πυκνωτη και εν συνεχεια φορτιση , αν δεν  ακουμπησει κατι υπαρχει μικροελεγκτης που φροντιζει ανα διαστηματα να  εχει φορτισμενο τον πυκνωτη , λειτουργει οπως ενα κυκλωμα φλας  φωτογραφικης μηχανης ας πουμε , σκετο με μια μπαταρια 12v/12ah  λειτουργει σχεδον 10-15 μερες , πραγμα υπερ αρκετο , φυσικα μπορει να  συνδεθει με καποιο μικρο φωτοβολταικο και να φορτιζει η μπαταρια , και  ενοειτε μπορεις να ρυθμιζεις και το χρονικο διαστημα φορτισης του  πυκνωτη για την αυτονομια της συσκευης ....

----------


## stinger

> Σπύρο, ξεκίνησα φτιάχνοντας πρώτα το δικό σου, μιας και τo θεώρησα  ευκολότερο, αλλά χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, μάλλον έχω θέμα με τα 555. Παρατηρώ  όμως ότι στο βίντεο (δεξιά φώτο), υπάρχουν δύο αντιστάσεις περισσότερες, ενώ στις  φωτογραφίες με την τελική κατασκευή, υπάρχουν γέφυρες (0Ω).
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71634Συνημμένο Αρχείο 71633



να ελενξεις παλι τις συνδεσεις σου καποιο λαθος θα εχεις κανει...το συγκεκριμενο το εχω φτιαξει πολλες φορες και δουλευει αψογα ....

----------


## tsimpidas

εχω φτιάξει πολλά τετεια μηχανάκια.. και οντως το 555 ειναι ακατάλληλο για αυτη την κατασκευη 

διότι πρέπει το εύρος παλμού να ειναι μικρο για να μην υπάρχει μεγάλη κατανάλωση μπαταρίας,, για 
κύκλωμα με πυκνωτή 
θα πρέπει να χρεισιμοποιηθει unijunction transistor κύκλωμα.=https://www.google.gr/search?q=uniju...w=1164&bih=812

----------


## VaselPi

_καλημερα 
να πω και εγω την γνωμη μου.
ενας φιλος εφτιαξε ενα τετοιο στο κτημα του για να μην φευγουν τα αλογα εξω απο το κτημα.
το εκανε με ενα 555 και εβαλε πολλαπλασιαστη απο μηχανακι.
οταν γειωνε το πλην στο εδαφος και εβαζε ενα συρμα με το συν στην περιμετρο του φραχτη δεν δουλευε.
ενοειτε οτι το συρμα ηταν μονωμενο.
τελικα εβαλε δυο συρματα το ενα το πλην και το αλλο το συν παραληλα στου 30ποντους μεταξυ τους 
ετσι δουλεψε πολυ καλα 
ρυθμισε και την συχνοτητα του 555 και δεν εχει πολυ καταναλωση οταν εινα σταντβαυ.
τωρα θα περασει αλλα δυο συρματα ωστε να ειναι πιο μεγαλο το υψοσ του φραχτη.
οταν σε χτυπαει η ταση την ακους αλλα δεν σε σκοτωνει.θα ειχε πεθανει πολυς κοσμοσ απο τα μπουζι του αυτοκινιτου 
αυτα
_Αρχικό μήνυμα από *takis3653*

Θα προσπαθήσω να εξηγήσω εδώ, γιατί - " _οταν γειωνε το πλην στο εδαφος και εβαζε ενα συρμα με το συν στην περιμετρο του φραχτη δεν δουλευε"

_ενώ όταν - "τελικα εβαλε δυο συρματα το ενα το πλην και το αλλο το συν παραληλα στου 30ποντους μεταξυ τους 
ετσι δουλεψε πολυ καλα".

Για την εξήγηση, πρέπει να θυμηθούμε την αρχή λειτουργίας του πολλαπλσιαστή τάσης στα οχήματα με 12-βολτη μπαταρία. 
Έτσι, όταν η πλατίνα κλίνει επαφή, στο πρωτεύον τύλιγμα, στην αρχή, το ρεύμα αρχίζει να αυξάνει γραμμικά. Στη συνέχεια, προκειμένου το ρεύμα να μην αποκτά μεγάλες τιμές, με μία αντίσταση σε σειρά, της τάξης 2 Ω, το ρεύμα περιορίζεται στα περίπου 6 Α. Η κατάσταση αυτή συνεχίζεται έως ότου η πλατίνα διακόψει το κύκλωμα στο πρωτεύον τύλιγμα. Αμέσως μετά τη διακοπή, η ενέργεια που συσσωρεύτηκαι στο μαγνητικό πεδίο του πηνίου 
L(Imax)2/2

θα αρχίσει να φορτίζει έναν πυκνωτή (0,2 μF), που συνδέεται παράλληλα με την πλατίνα, έως μία μέγιστη τιμή, Umax, την οποία μπορούμε να την υπολογίσουμε από τη σχέση 
L(Imax)2/2=C(Umax)2/2,όπου L είναι της τάξης 0,01 Hn.
Πρακτικά, η τάση Umax είναι περίπου 300 V, ενώ στο δευτερεύον τύλιγμα εμφανίζεται ένας παλμός τάσης, έως 30000 βολτ, καθώς ο λόγος των σπειρών στον πολλαπλασιαστή είναι περίπου 100. 
Αυτά, είναι λίγο πολύ γνωστά, αλλά τα αναφέρω, διότι αν βάλετε κάτω τις τιμές: 6 Α, 0,01 Hn και 0,2 μF - θα προκύψει - "τζίφος". Η αιτία πρέπει να αναζητηθεί στην τιμή της χωρητικότητας. Έτσι, παρότι στον πυκνωτή βλέπουμε την αναγραφή 0,2 μF, εντούτοις, στο κύκλωμα, η χωρητικότητα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη, λόγω παρασιτικής χωρητικότητας στο κύκλωμα του δευτερεύοντος τυλίγματος, που είναι της τάξης 50-100 pF. Έστω ότι είναι 50 pF. Η χωρητικότητα αυτή, στο πρωτεύον κύκλωμα δρα ως 

50pFx(n2/n1)2=50x10-12x104=0,5 μF,

δηλαδή στο πρωτεύον κύκλωμα, η συνολική χωρητικότητα είναι 0,7 μF και όχι 0,2 μF! Σημαντικό είναι να προσέξουμε, ότι το σύστημα παραγωγής υψηλής τάσης είναι σχεδιασμένο να ανταποκρίνεται σε μικρή χωρητικότητα του δευτερεύοντος κυκλώματος του μετασχηματιστή, της τάξης 50 pF. Φανταστείτε τώρα, ότι λόγω φράχτη, η χωρητικότητα αυτή από 50 pF γίνεται 500, 1000 pF ή ακόμη μεγαλύτερη. Προφανώς, οι παραγόμενοι παλμοί τάσης, στο πρωτεύον και δευτερεύον κύκλωμα του πολλαπλασιαστή, θα μειωθούν. Από το μήνυμα του *takis 3653*, προκύπτει, επίσης, το χρήσιμο συμπέρασμα ότι η χωρητικότητα του καλωδίου υψηλής τάσης ως προς τη Γη, είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη από αυτή που δημιουργείται μεταξύ δύο συρμάτων, που απέχουν 30 εκατοστά.Βασίλειος.

----------

